# Spring/summer "herby" fragrance



## CatQuirion (Apr 24, 2013)

Hello folks,

I've been making CP soap for a while now, and have a request for a custom wedding soap (not as favors, I don't think -- just as a gift to the celebrants and a few family members). It'll be a coconut, olive oil, and shea butter formula that I know the bride likes. The bride says she likes a "spring and summer, herby fragrance."  I'm wondering if BB's Kentish Rain will hit the spot and am asking folks who've used it if it's right for that, and how it cures out.

Thanks for your time.  

Cat


----------



## Genny (Apr 24, 2013)

Kentish Rain smells just like it does out of bottle as it does after curing, except just a smidge lighter.  It's definitely not an herbal smell though.  It's a clean, grass/floral like scent, with a hint of ozone.

Maybe something with a little rosemary in it? Or a bamboo grapefruit?


----------



## lizflowers42 (Apr 24, 2013)

I ordered a FO sample from Candle Science called Basil and Herb....out of the bottle it doesn't smell great to me, but I am going to see how it behaves in soap!


----------



## kazmi (Apr 24, 2013)

Energy from BB smells great:  

A stimulating blend of Citrus, including Grapefruit, Lemon and Lime, with hints of fresh Cucumber and Jasmine, and a touch of Pineapple, Blackberry and Champagne. Energy is an exciting mix that's perfect for spring and summer

Don't know if that is 'herby' enough but definately makes me think summer.  Maybe add a lemongrass or some herb FO.


----------



## Cindiq4u (Apr 24, 2013)

I've had some wonderful compliments from a combonation of WSP EO/FO "shampure" and a mixture of WSP FO Dragonsblood. I've made cp, body oil, and bath bombs with it. My girlfriend dates a guy who owns an Aveda Salon and he loves the scent as well. Herbal and sexy...Warm...


----------



## christinak (Apr 24, 2013)

I just made an exfoliating bar with Eucalyptus Spearmint FO from Peak and I added dried Euc and Spearmint flakes.  The soap is gorgeous and smells fantastic!


----------



## kharmon320 (Apr 24, 2013)

lizflowers42 said:


> I ordered a FO sample from Candle Science called Basil and Herb....out of the bottle it doesn't smell great to me, but I am going to see how it behaves in soap!



I would advise to stir only, no SB'er for Basil and Herb.  It was an extremely fast moving FO.  I liked it, but it's definitely a love it or hate it fragrance.  

I recently soaped "Bamboo" from WSP.  I LOVE IT!  It's clean, green, no detergent smells that I get from a lot of "green" scents.  So far, my testers have loved it as well.  You could even add a touch of a grass fragrance (Tall Grass, Fresh Cut Grass, etc.) to soften it a bit.  The "fresh bamboo" from Nature's Garden is a bit more floral to my nose, but that's OOB, not soaped.


----------



## newbie (Apr 24, 2013)

Sage and Pomegranate, perhaps? (Candlescience)


----------



## judymoody (Apr 24, 2013)

Kentish Rain, as said earlier, is an ozone-type fragrance and it accelerates some but is not too crazy.

BB makes a FO called Wasabi which is supposed to be very green and herbal.  I've not tried it but it has gotten good reviews.

I would go with a eucalyptus-mint or mint-rosemary if you want green & herbal.  

I did a citrus lavender for a wedding party once and people really seemed to like it.

Enjoy!


----------



## la-rene (Apr 25, 2013)

Tomato Leaf. Very green, herby, different. Parsley Water is sweet and green.  I did a tomato scrubbie soap with a 50/50 mix of both and it is very nice.


----------



## Lilahblossom (Apr 26, 2013)

A few weeks ago I used Sweetcakes Lavender and Herb in HP for a requested lavender order. I had a few bars left(of course) for myself and daughter. It is very herby and very lavender. I actually messed up because it listed the flash point at 128 which is yikes for HP. But actually it stuck. I don't know how though. But the think is the fragrance is wonderful. No discolorization. I don't know about acceleration.


----------

